

Human brain now registers smiley face emoticon as real facial expression  - rachellaw
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/happy-days-human-brain-now-registers-smiley-face-emoticon-as-real-facial-expression-9117473.html

======
anigbrowl
_Interestingly, when the series of punctuation used to create a smiley face
was reversed to show '(-:', or presented upright, no response was triggered._

':-.

